# Beware the Monkeypox



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is already spreading in Canada and scientists think it has changed to become more infectious to humans.

It is a nasty disease, which leaves scars from the lesions. The death rate is reported to be 1% in poor countries.

If there is a big outbreak, it will put additional strain on healthcare resources.

The same safety protocol as covid is recommended.......washing hands, wearing a mask, and avoiding crowds.

Journalist Matt Gurney has been asking pointed questions to the Federal and Provincial governments about our national supply of smallpox vaccine (which is somewhat effective) and it appears that Canada only has a limited reserve supply. He is documenting his search for answers on his Twitter feed.

WHO held a special meeting about the disease spreading globally.

As Yogi Berra famously quiipped.....this feels like deja vue all over again.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-canada-global-outbreak-1.6461880


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ 5 cases already in Quebec ...somewhere and a dozen of cases somewhere else in the rest of Canada. I think Lepers' Island is becoming a reality.

*Edit:* Update Sunday May 22, 2022. First case in Toronto! Does the COTU get a prize for this?

Toronto investigating first suspected case of monkeypox



> ...
> _In a news release issued Saturday afternoon, Toronto Public Health (TPH) said the suspected infection was found in a male resident in his 40s.
> ...
> Members of the public may have been exposed to the virus if they attended the Axis Club (located at 722 College Street) on May 14 or Woody's bar (located at 467 Church Street) on either May 13 or May 14_.


You know what ..this may be a good sign OTOH. 

Calling in Tuesday as "I got monkeypox now!!!! Do you guys want me to share it with you at work? I'm feeling really generous today!!!!" LMAO.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Can't we catch a break already...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm beyond scared.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Smallpox vaccines could be effective. But the ones you had when you were a kid have worn off. They were good for five years.

So....here we go again. Another rise of the anti-vax movement but this time against a vaccine that has already been proven.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Tostig said:


> So....here we go again. Another rise of the anti-vax movement but this time against a vaccine that has already been proven.


It's interesting how some people can create their own definitions of phrases and then expect everyone else to accept them.

How can someone be anti-vax if it's not a vaccine and it doesn't really work as promised? Wouldn't it have to actually be a vaccine that works to consider someone anti-vax? And what if they are fine with all the vaccines that actually do work?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

HappilyRetired said:


> And what if they are fine with all the vaccines that actually do work?


I don't understand, which ones don't work? Don't all vaccines have some efficacy percentage associated with them? I don't think any of them are 100%, or maybe I'm wrong.

ltr


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Most of the vaccines I got 50 years ago are still effective, I don't need boosters every 6 months.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

sags said:


> It is already spreading in Canada and scientists think it has changed to become more infectious to humans.
> 
> It is a nasty disease, which leaves scars from the lesions. The death rate is reported to be 1% in poor countries.
> 
> ...


just as you decided to get out from under your bed because of your concern over covid along comes another threat. I hope you have a good supply of tranquilizers . May-be you should get to one of those total Chinese lockdown zones.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> Most of the vaccines I got 50 years ago are still effective, I don't need boosters every 6 months.


Depends

They all expire at different intervals (really the efficacy declines hence booster shots) I have a Canadian app CANImmunize that tracks them

Also depends where you travel. Most of the vaccines are only given if you will travel


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Thal81 said:


> Can't we catch a break already...


Seems like we're bound to catch something, but a break isn't it!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

HappilyRetired said:


> Most of the vaccines I got 50 years ago are still effective, I don't need boosters every 6 months.


Oh my goodness, you should use the internet to focus your crazy talk.

All vaccines trigger immunity, but how long it lasts depends on several factors. One of them is the rate at which a virus replicates.

ltr


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We might have to bring in the big guns for this one.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

It turns out that smallpox vaccines last indefinitely. This was covered in a research paper because we always have to worry about bioterror using smallpox. So us oldies with the scar on our arm should be safe from monkeypox. 

Immunity from Smallpox lasts for decades


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

sags said:


> We might have to bring in the big guns for this one.
> 
> View attachment 23185


I not proud to say I know that's Papa Shango.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

im just wondering how quickly bill gates can force another experimental vax and mandate it on us! please bill come save us (again) lol


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Gate's wife divorced him because of his very close ties to child trafficker Epstein, yet the media acts as if it never happened and they still like to pretend that he's a health expert.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Report all suspected monkeypox cases immediately, Ontario's top public health official orders

Update: Sunday May 22, 2022. Looks like a health directive as been issued ... at least for Toronto. Nothing to say about if those establishments are still open with employees isolating or working.  Monkeypox ain't easily transmissible but the joys and love to itch and blister all over is.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

HappilyRetired said:


> It's interesting how some people can create their own definitions of phrases and then expect everyone else to accept them.
> 
> How can someone be anti-vax if it's not a vaccine and it doesn't really work as promised? Wouldn't it have to actually be a vaccine that works to consider someone anti-vax? And what if they are fine with all the vaccines that actually do work?


All you have to do is look at the posts after mine to see as I had predicted.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Monkeypox outbreak may be blamed on sex at European raves, WHO expert says


Dr. David Heymann said that the unusual spread could have originated from sexual encounters at recent gatherings in Belgium and Spain.




nypost.com






Are people now going to propose worldwide lockdowns for STDs as well? 

😂 😂

Those who were even entertaining such ideas should have some self-reflection about paranoid and hysteric state they put themselves in over last couple of years


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Well, Ontario's "top" medical officer has issued a directive to ALL public health in Ontario to "report" all cases that have resemblance to monkeypox as there's one reported already in Toronto on a 40 year old "male" "hospitalized". As there's the risk on the public or those in close contact with him over at the club and bar he attended on May 13 & 14 (see previous posts). So there's no hiding if you start breaking out with oozing blisters all over your body provided you don't itch to death. Don't forget that chickenpox falls into this symptomatic category too, if you don't get chicken-noodled soup first.

Now there's no need for a business lockdown since it's not considered "airborne" like Covid but is transmissible via (close-not sure how close though) contact - like STDs that you've identified. Thus, a "Lepers' Island, if not Freedom Island that some are so fond of" is most appropriate then to curb this disease.


----------



## ddivadius (Apr 28, 2017)

Just more health porn and media drama... give me a break.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Don't read then. Hope this helps. At least I know where my tax dollars are being spent.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Monkeypox could turn out to be a real problem for American conservatives.

Conservatives from America and Europe recently held their big CPAC meeting in Hungary, kind of a far-right / proto-fascist gathering. They decided to meet in Hungary because of the inspiration of the notorious xenophobe and Holocaust denier (Orban).

Given the outbreaks traced to the European gay community I think there's a good chance Monkeypox could have spread into the attending conservatives. It could easily spread from the homosexual prostitutes.

For the time being I would stay far away from anyone who might have attended CPAC.









Hungary's Orban opens CPAC by telling conservatives "we need to coordinate the movement" of allies


CBS News was one of a small number of western outlets allowed access to the conference.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I'm confused as I thought Conservatives are generally against homosexuality. Or is it only Christian Conservatives who consider homosexuality as a sin? As you can accurately guess, I don't know my religions as I'm not religious.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

james4beach is just hateful and filled with prejudice. Literally only explanation for the post. Not sure why that is even allowed and doesn't result in a forced break from the forum


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> james4beach is just hateful and filled with prejudice. Literally only explanation for the post. Not sure why that is even allowed and doesn't result in a forced break from the forum


Because he's a mod.

You comment and link to a video of creepy Joe Biden being inappropriate you get a ban, but hey trolling that Conservatives are all gay fascists... that's okay.
Heck he was laughing at those who suffered through Afghanistan.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I write factual things. I have not insulted or showed prejudice towards any group; I am reporting facts of history.



Beaver101 said:


> ^ I'm confused as I thought Conservatives are generally against homosexuality. Or is it only Christian Conservatives who consider homosexuality as a sin? As you can accurately guess, I don't know my religions as I'm not religious.


It's about repression and hypocrisy. Yes, publicly the American conservatives (note I'm talking Americans here) tend to be vocal against homosexuality. Not all of them, but certainly the more socially conservatives.

In reality though, there seems to be quite a bit of homosexual activity among "closeted" conservative married men. This has come up multiple times, notably at RNC meetings in 2012 and 2016 where gay prostitutes commented on the increase in business when the Republicans were in town.

There have also been countless scandals with Republicans seeking sex in men's bathrooms. Let me list a few of them because apparently the people replying here are unaware of how widespread this is. In many cases, getting caught by police and also facing charges for indecent public acts.

Bob Allen (Florida, convicted 2007)
Larry Craig (Idaho, pleaded guilty)
Troy King (Alabama Attorney General!)... called homosexuality the "downfall of society", and then his wife caught him in bed with his male assistant.
Roy Ashburn - hated LGBT rights, caught leaving a gay club
Richard Curtis - outed by his male escort

There are so many examples of this, it just goes on and on.

Add to that the comments from gay prostitutes at multiple RNC meetings, and we get a pretty clear picture that Republicans are full of hypocritical, closeted gay men.



MrMatt said:


> but hey trolling that Conservatives are all gay fascists... that's okay.


I posted factual things. Orban's government is on the far right and certainly leans fascist, anti-immigrant, xenophobic.

Additionally, closeted conservatives are a recurring theme within Republicans and it's well known that there is quite a bit of underground homosexuality there.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Stop compromising yourself with your prejudice and generalizations. Disgusting from you


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> james4beach is just hateful and filled with prejudice. Literally only explanation for the post. Not sure why that is even allowed and doesn't result in a forced break from the forum.


 ... okay, then you explain to me what was so hateful and prejudiced about his post other than you say it is. Is it because he's trying to explain some truth there? I get the sense of fear of getting infected from a potential source. Besides, you were the one who started with the mention of monkeypox as a "STD=Sexually Transmitted Disease" business so you're the one leading this kind of conversation.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Stop compromising yourself with your prejudice and generalizations. Disgusting from you


 ... ah, start with looking at yourself in the mirror first before generalizing/criticizing others.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

damian13ster said:


> james4beach is just hateful and filled with prejudice


Well since you are accusing me of making up things, I'll point you to resources you can read, so that you can learn about gays in the Republican Party.









20 Republican Politicians Brought Down By Big Gay Sex Scandals


She doth protest too much.




www.newnownext.com













Anti-Gay Activists Who Were, In Fact, Gay


This list will continue to grow as new anti-gay activists come out of the closet, albeit against their will (most of the time). Keep your eyes peeled for more!In 2014 it was revealed that Republican North Carolina Senate candidate Steve Wiles once performed as a drag queen, proving once again...




www.ranker.com







https://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/world-economy/male-sex-workers-report-a-spike-in-trade-by-republican-national-convention-attendees/news-story/7b44566dfeaa45fc5e115c1062f94247


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Heck he was laughing at those who suffered through Afghanistan.


You know that's not true. Afghanistan was horrendous, and my point was that I don't want a new, even worse disaster -- war with Russia.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Because he's a mod.
> 
> You comment and link to a video of creepy Joe Biden being inappropriate you get a ban, but hey trolling that Conservatives are all gay fascists... that's okay.
> Heck he was laughing at those who suffered through Afghanistan.


 ... and you're an opportunist, no? Since when were you banned? Did you link and comment on a creepy Joe Biden? Now the usual spin/twist-o-matic ploy, never fails with accusing others of labeling Conservatives as "all" gay facists. Holy bull, that's like saying Doug Ford is one too. Jesus (not in a religious sense), I'm speechless.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I write factual things. I have not insulted or showed prejudice towards any group; I am reporting facts of history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... I don't disbelieve you.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

To be clear: only a small number of Republicans are gay.

However, there appears to be enough of this kind of secretive activity (for instance with male escorts) to think that gatherings of Republicans, for example at CPAC or the RNC, could indeed spread Monkeypox or another STD.

What makes it worse is that these Republicans do this secretly, hide it from their wives etc. Because they *are not transparent about it*, and there's a lack of communication about their sexual activities, that raises the risk of spreading STDs.

So it's a legitimate health concern. Similarly I would say there are also major concerns about those European music festivals. There are also concerns about other groups of politicians (perhaps Democrats) who make heavy use of prostitutes as well. I'm not saying it's exclusively a problem of Republicans.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As for these ultra religious conservatives……beware he who doth protest loudest.

Jim Baker…Jimmy Swaggert …and others the Bible refers to as “false prophets”.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> You know that's not true. Afghanistan was horrendous, and my point was that I don't want a new, even worse disaster -- war with Russia.


You literally said it was a giggle and a laugh.

"...this kind of war isn't just a giggle and a laugh, like Afghanistan was. "

As far as the whole gay thing, who cares?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... and you're an opportunist, no? Since when were you banned? Did you link and comment on a creepy Joe Biden? Now the usual spin/twist-o-matic ploy, never fails with accusing others of labeling Conservatives as "all" gay facists. Holy bull, that's like saying Doug Ford is one too. Jesus (not in a religious sense), I'm speechless.


I got a ban for a few days for commenting about Bidens behaviour towards women and girls, I called in inappropriate, and linked to the actual video.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> I got a ban for a few days for commenting about Bidens behaviour towards women and girls, I called in inappropriate, and linked to the actual video.


So, you were banned for posting something factual because it hurts the left but the standards for commenting about the right on the left are different.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> To be clear: only a small number of Republicans are gay.
> 
> However, there appears to be enough of this kind of secretive activity (for instance with male escorts) to think that gatherings of Republicans, for example at CPAC or the RNC, could indeed spread Monkeypox or another STD.
> 
> ...


I think we should be careful not to stigmatize the MSM community with monkeypox. It is not an STD, it is spread through physical contact and respiratory droplets. Making hay of (some) Republicans being gay/MSM in the context of monkeypox is kind of gross.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> So, you were banned for posting something factual because it hurts the left but the standards for commenting about the right on the left are different.


 ... never fails with another opportunist, only worst as a troll at heart with an obsession for pedophiles and the very first to describe and call Biden creepy Joe before he even became POTUS. No wonder those who follows this poster gets sucked in in getting banned, only to cry it's unfair that the left get to hurt the right on this forum. Amazing ... if not LMAO.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I think we should be careful not to stigmatize the MSM community with monkeypox. It is not an STD, it is spread through physical contact and respiratory droplets. Making hay of (some) Republicans being gay/MSM in the context of monkeypox is kind of gross.


 ... it was damianster13 who pointed out and gave backup that monkeypox is a STD or the family of STDs. Well, you know where the start of this kind of conversation leads to ...


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... never fails with another opportunist, only worst as a troll at heart with an obsession for pedophiles and the very first to describe and call Biden creepy Joe before he even became POTUS. No wonder those who follows this poster gets sucked in in getting banned, only to cry it's unfair that the left get to hurt the right on this forum. Amazing ... if not LMAO.


I'm not sure why you think I'm obsessed with pedophiles? But if we look at actual facts, it was Democrats that voted for Biden in spite of his long documented history of inappropriate contact with young children, not the Republicans. The majority of Epstein's clients were also Democrats.

Will the above factual statement get me banned? Every thing I said has be verified.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> As for these ultra religious conservatives……beware he who doth protest loudest.
> 
> Jim Baker…Jimmy Swaggert …and others the Bible refers to as “false prophets”.


The thing is they're just as bad as the guys on the left.

There really is no place for a classical liberal.
In Canada Liberal is a racist left wing authoritarian party.
Our Conservatives are still mostly centrist, with a few politically homeless "social conservatives"

In the US, they're just nuts, and in their context "liberal" means pretty much the exact opposite of "liberalism"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> I think we should be careful not to stigmatize the MSM community with monkeypox. It is not an STD, it is spread through physical contact and respiratory droplets. Making hay of (some) Republicans being gay/MSM in the context of monkeypox is kind of gross.


I agree it may come off as gross.

But it's not just a matter of some Republicans being gay. They also had a convention in Europe (an outbreak zone for monkeypox) and their situation may be higher risk than MSM in general. As I pointed out, the high-risk sexual activity among Republicans is done *secretly* and is concealed from their wives.

So the CPAC in Hungary really ticks the boxes for an actual monkeypox risk. It's kind of like a parallel to a European rave.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I'm waiting for you to be labelled as a racist now....


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ I'm waiting for you to be labelled as a racist now....


If you support the liberals, Antifa, or BLM, then you knowingly support racist policies. You can call those groups anti-racist all day long but it doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> If you support the liberals, Antifa, or BLM, then you knowingly support racist policies. You can call those groups anti-racist all day long but it doesn't change the facts.


 ... so if you support the conservatives, anti-Antifa or anti-BLM, then what're you supporting? Sainthood or martyrdom? I don't need to call any groups as being anti-racists as I know who is a racist when I see one. And I have seen them ... start with my (ex) boss(es) first (a fact).


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tostig said:


> So....here we go again. Another rise of the anti-vax movement but this time against a vaccine that has already been proven.


If the current political environment had existed in the 1950s and 60s when the polio vaccine was rolled out, half of our parents (grand parents for younger people) would have been hobbling around on crutches and had prosthetic limbs for the majority of their adult lives.

I had a friend (passed several years ago) who had a "little arm" that was caused by childhood polio. We never discussed it but perhaps his parents were anti-vaxers from way, way back in the day.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Number of confirmed Monkeypox cases in Ontario rises to 101

Above news/stats is for Ontarians. Too bad we're not seeing the numbers going down.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

TomB16 said:


> If the current political environment had existed in the 1950s and 60s when the polio vaccine was rolled out, half of our parents (grand parents for younger people) would have been hobbling around on crutches and had prosthetic limbs for the majority of their adult lives.
> 
> I had a friend (passed several years ago) who had a "little arm" that was caused by childhood polio. We never discussed it but perhaps his parents were anti-vaxers from way, way back in the day.


A little know fact...former Prime Minister Martin was a polio victim.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

TomB16 said:


> If the current political environment had existed in the 1950s and 60s when the polio vaccine was rolled out, half of our parents (grand parents for younger people) would have been hobbling around on crutches and had prosthetic limbs for the majority of their adult lives.
> 
> I had a friend (passed several years ago) who had a "little arm" that was caused by childhood polio. We never discussed it but perhaps his parents were anti-vaxers from way, way back in the day.


Speaking of little arms, I went to school with a thalidomide kid. He was confined to a heavy steel wheelchair because he had feet but no legs. Thanks Big Pharma.

In the last 70 years there have been hundreds of billions, probably trillions paid out by crooked pharma companies. And then magically 2 years ago people forgot all that and started praising them as if they've never done wrong, lied, or fudged data..


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like a typical experience with US urgent care.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548913235876753408
Add in the random bills months later


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://ca.yahoo.com/news/dog-catches-monkeypox-sharing-owners-134935603.html

That poor Rover having "human pigs (need to change this description as it's offensive to real swines in the animal kingdom) jackasses" as their master.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> Sounds like a typical experience with US urgent care.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548913235876753408
> Add in the random bills months later


"What's monkeypox?"

I died. A HCP would have to be living under a rock to not have heard about it. That's borderline malpractice. We have an impending pandemic of monkeypox brewing, and the front line workers who can detect and help end chains of transmission don't even know what it is!

Also shocked by refusing care... Monkeypox is not particularly infectious and is manageable with the right precautions.

It's also why people were concerned with ensuring that this wasn't labelled as a 'gay STD' like HIV. It is not where it is endemic in West Africa, and it was inevitable it was going to break out from that sub-population. I almost wonder if HCP were thinking "apparently straight woman, no way she has monkeypox".


----------

